

Google Cloud Connect Now a Reality: Productivity Multiplier - MarlonPro
http://www.productivitybits.com/productivity-multiplier-google-cloud-connect-now-a-reality
Microsoft Office in sweet, dream-like harmony with Google Docs!
======
MarlonPro
I love the fact that I can use my Microsoft Word (I use v. 2010) and can just
sync it to my Google Docs account. The most obvious benefit is: BACKUP!
Awesome!

